Ask HN: How many internet-connected microphones are in the same room as you? - cryptoz
======
0942v8653
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6079885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6079885)

------
cryptoz
I work in a startup co-working space, with an open office plan. I estimate
400-500 connected microphones, probably about the same number of video cameras
as well.

